# New puppy



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

We picked up our puppy yesterday. He's a sweetie!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

What a cute puppy! What did you name him?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awwwww. Congrats.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! So what name did you pick out for this cutie??


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure looks like a little cutie pie!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sweet face!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my, so cute!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

too cute...


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

He's a cutie. What color is he? Can't really tell from the photo.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

what a doll!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,
How much dry food did you feed your 12 week old puppy?
We are feeding him Royal Canin puppy mini size 1/4 cup twice 
per day. He is 12 weeks old and we can't believe how much he has 
grown. He always looking for food. He also gets for treats Chicken
Strips made in the USA. I break 1 strip into 3 or 4 pieces.
Do puppies generally grow the most the first 6 months? He weighed
3.14 at 8 weeks. There were only 2 in the litter. He goes for his 12
Week check-up tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

1/4 cup three times a day was what my breeder suggested. Molly ate about half that much but she is tiny.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm thinking to add 1/4 cup at lunch time. I know he's growing a lot. I have a feeling he may be bigger than his parents.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Awww. What a sweetie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My breeder recommends 3 meals a day at that age. I fed my older one Royal Canin as a puppy, (though there are better foods out there) and he got 1/4c 3x daily. Around 5 months he stopped eating his mid day meal. He was a large puppy, who grew to be a 17 1/2 lb (not fat) dog.

My new puppy stopped eating 3 meals a day around 3 1/2 months around 5 months we noticed she was getting a little skinny and started offering lunch again, and she ate it with gusto. But I no longer feed kibble, so the measurements aren't the same.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got back from the Vet. Has anyone ever heard of base narrow mandibular canines? My vet highly recommended that my 12 week old puppy get these two baby teeth extracted in the next couple of weeks and get neutered at the same time. &#55357;&#56869; 
He feels once these teeth are extracted, the permanent teeth will come in correctly. He's just so young.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Most vets will extract retained baby teeth at the time of neuter but the neutering is done much later than 12 weeks. I would think most people do it after 6 months of age. Molly was seven months old when she was spayed. She had some baby teeth that caused problems with her adult teeth coming in properly and had to have some teeth pulled.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think six months is the usual time to neuter. Scout was neutered at six months. Our vet and the breeder recommended to spay Truffles after one year for the benefit of hormones. She went through one heat and was spayed at one year. I feel that 12 weeks is pretty young to neuter and pull teeth. Your little puppy is darling.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would not want to neuter that young... Even 6 months is young. BUT you and your vet do have to weigh the risks of anesthesia twice if he really has something so wrong with his bite that it must be corrected at 12 weeks.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it might be a good idea to get a second opinion.


----------

